
Wristband that measures alcohol levels wins US competition - puddintane
http://www.engadget.com/2016/05/22/bactrack-skyn-alcohol-monitor-wearable/
======
JoeAltmaier
Who could the target market possibly be? Is this supposed to be like ankle
monitors, put on unwilling criminals by the police? I don't understand.

~~~
puddintane
More than likely another gimmick I would have to say

